# Skinny FFAs/Overweight FFAs



## Sasquatch! (Feb 4, 2011)

Honestly, I couldn't care less.

I lured you all here to say that _I AM STRAIGHT_. That means I do not want advances from males. Thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

All you have to say is, 'Thanks, but I'm not interested.'........ Is it really any different from unwanted interested from the opposite sex?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2011)

lol...you made me look, you sneaky bastard


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> All you have to say is, 'Thanks, but I'm not interested.'........ Is it really any different from unwanted interested from the opposite sex?


Exactly.
(And repped).

-Rusty


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 5, 2011)

But...but...you advertised yourself as a skinny FFA! 

...*puts penis away and cries*


----------



## vinarian (Feb 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Honestly, I couldn't care less.
> 
> I lured you all here to say that _I AM STRAIGHT_. That means I do not want advances from males. Thank you.



gee thanks, now I'll be crying myself to sleep tonight!

¤sniff¤

we could have been great together!!


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has touched Amaranthine's penis comment yet. Or her penis for that matter!


----------



## Zowie (Feb 5, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> I can't believe nobody has touched Amaranthine's penis comment yet. Or her penis for that matter!



I was gonna make a go for it, but you beat me to the punch.

My 1777th post was about her penis.


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry Zowie! I'm a real go-getter when it comes to peepee comments.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 5, 2011)

maybe you gals can answer this for me. As a gay male why do straight males think so highly of themselves that they think that men want them or desire them when they have really nothing to offer.

I would love to hear from the opposite sex...if you do not mind.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 5, 2011)

His response was based specifically on advances made to him directly, not on some vague perception of interest.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

likeitmatters said:


> maybe you gals can answer this for me. As a gay male why do straight males think so highly of themselves that they think that men want them or desire them when they have really nothing to offer.
> 
> I would love to hear from the opposite sex...if you do not mind.


As a personal friend of Sassy's, I can vouch that he is being hit on by other men. It makes him uncomfortable because he isn't gay. He is neither a homophobe nor delusional. 

You'd have to ask gay men why they keep make advances toward straight men who have no interest in them and nothing to offer. Perhaps they think they can convince them otherwise? Perhaps they get off on shocking straight men? Who knows?


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 5, 2011)

why do some straight men think that other men would be interested in them?


I was just wondering that is all....

I was hoping for the woman persceptive and I think that some men who put the make on a woman would now know how it feels to be hit on.

You'd have to ask gay men why they keep make advances toward straight men who have no interest in them and nothing to offer. Perhaps they think they can convince them otherwise? Perhaps they get off on shocking straight men? Who knows?

Well, I know it exists and those men are tacky if they cannot respect someone chosen way of life it makes me sick and I tell them you cannot get a straight drunk enough to go bed with you and they do not get it.

And if it makes them uneasy maybe you need to leave the poor man alone and let him be who he is. and who he chooses to be with.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> As a personal friend of Sassy's, I can vouch that he is being hit on by other men. It makes him uncomfortable because he isn't gay. He is neither a homophobe nor delusional.
> 
> You'd have to ask gay men why they keep make advances toward straight men who have no interest in them and nothing to offer. Perhaps they think they can convince them otherwise? Perhaps they get off on shocking straight men? Who knows?


I honestly have never experienced this, even in my college days when I was thin. I have gay friends. Just last night I went to a wine tasting and sat next to a gay friend the whole evening. (Actual quote: "I'm so glad I sat next to you tonight! You're such a snob!" (meaning in a good way, like a wine snob. I think!) I have spent a lot of time in gay bars. Never ever have I have ever been hit on. However, in the old days I used to pick up straight women in gay bars (affectionately termed fag hags). 

I credit gaydar for this. My theory is that gaydar is no more than tracking eye movements of other people. If you make eye contact with a gay guy, move your gaze up and down his body and linger over his crotch, he will approach you. Move your eyes any other way and he will realize you are straight and leave you alone. 

Some straight guys might be flirting with other men subconsciously. At least that's my theory.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 5, 2011)

Wait? So you're saying this is my own fault?

And when it comes to online/dating sites, I think "interested in women" is pretty clear.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

I think most of us can say we have gay friends. This isn't a 'who has the most gay friends competition is it?' 

He asked for a woman's perspective. As a woman, I gave him mine based on my experiences and if it didn't serve his intent, then that's too bad.

I DO happen to know gay men who hit on straight men who aren't interested in them sometimes for the sheer thrill of having nothing better to do and/or teasing them, making them uncomfortable. Most men I've seen take it in stride. 

Sometimes they're flattered. Sometimes they're offended or taken aback for whatever reason, much like when women are hit on, no? As far as subconscious, maybe some do but blanket statements don't serve anyone but the ones making them.

Last time I checked, 'gaydar' wasn't an exact science either and anecdotes do not equal data.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

Everyone's experience is different. I grew up in Texas, where being a male and hitting on a straight man could literally get you beaten or killed. It has happened more than once. Maybe in Greenwich Village you could get away with it. Some day this kind of hate crime will disappear, I hope.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

WhatisthisIdon'tevenknow


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> WhatisthisIdon'tevenknow



Yeah. Totally fooled you. You accidentally walked into a serious discussion.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

Serious discussion my ass. Just a lot of butt-hurt over people not being super excited to get hit on by people they aren't attracted to.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Serious discussion my ass. Just a lot of butt-hurt over people not being super excited to get hit on by people they aren't attracted to.



Butt-hurt indeed.

I told you to get lube.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Butt-hurt indeed.
> 
> I told you to get lube.



heh heh, get it? 

It's an anal joke. heh.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 5, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I credit gaydar for this. My theory is that gaydar is no more than tracking eye movements of other people. If you make eye contact with a gay guy, *move your gaze up and down his body and linger over his crotch*, he will approach you. Move your eyes any other way and he will realize you are straight and leave you alone.
> 
> Some straight guys might be flirting with other men subconsciously. At least that's my theory.



thats how i get guys...the crotch stare...i stare so effing hard, im surprised more BHMs are not walking around huge burn holes in their pants...:blink:


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 6, 2011)

god damnit likeitmatters, stop hitting on me! i know you want me by the way you post! 

and i'm sorry sassy, i'll stop making unwanted sexual advances towards you =(


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Butt-hurt indeed.
> 
> I told you to get lube.




All joking aside, have you ever stopped to think that comments like this may have left some lurkers questioning whether or not you're gay? There are a fair number of these comments, and we know you're joking, but the casual (or hopeful) observer might not. I'm not saying it's your fault, but if someone is not completely sure of another's sexuality, or their own chances, then they may try to approach them. You know... "Get in where you fit in..."


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasquatch is most assuredly not gay. He cries every single time we do it like they do on the Discovery Channel. I am also 100% un-gay. Hope that helps!


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 6, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Sasquatch is most assuredly not gay. He cries every single time we do it like they do on the Discovery Channel. I am also 100% un-gay. Hope that helps!



Why am I submitting this? 

View attachment ng1.jpg


View attachment ng3.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 6, 2011)

Why do guys who like having their penis sucked by other guys, or being on "top all the time" think that thats not gay? Most importantly, when did my gaydar stop working?


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Sasquatch is most assuredly not gay. He cries every single time we do it like they do on the Discovery Channel. I am also 100% un-gay. Hope that helps!



Just make sure you've got the X Files on TV and he'll be fine.


----------



## MaybeX (Feb 6, 2011)

JulieD said:


> thats how i get guys...the crotch stare...i stare so effing hard, im surprised more BHMs are not walking around huge burn holes in their pants...:blink:



Yeah, well a lot of BHM's would probably just wind up going into the men's room to try to figure out what they spilled on their lap. :blink:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 6, 2011)

You can stare at my crotch any day, Julie.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 6, 2011)

Larry Craig isn't gay either:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvxHCeo-8EU


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 6, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Why am I submitting this?



Bwahahahahaha! +rep!


----------



## JulieD (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You can stare at my crotch any day, Julie.



Only if you promise to stare at my boobs and never ever look me in the eye when we have any kind of conversation...and please feel free to smack my ass any time you wish...regardless of my bitch-slap reaction, I do like it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You can stare at my crotch any day, Julie.




Do you mind posting a picture of your crotch for the rest of us?


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 8, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you mind posting a picture of your crotch for the rest of us?



sorry but through an odd contractual quirk i actually own the copyright to all pictorial/videological depictions of mr squatch's junk. sooooo pay up of no bangers and mash for you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> sorry but through an odd contractual quirk i actually own the copyright to all pictorial/videological depictions of mr squatch's junk. sooooo pay up of no bangers and mash for you!



 .


----------



## thekidstable (Feb 9, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Why am I submitting this?



lmfao because it's the greatest


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 9, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> sorry but through an odd contractual quirk i actually own the copyright to all pictorial/videological depictions of mr squatch's junk. sooooo pay up of no bangers and mash for you!



Sad but true.

The moral of this story is always read before you sign.


----------



## NurseVicki (Feb 11, 2011)

likeitmatters said:


> maybe you gals can answer this for me. As a gay male why do straight males think so highly of themselves that they think that men want them or desire them when they have really nothing to offer.
> 
> I would love to hear from the opposite sex...if you do not mind.




Why do you think we know?


----------

